# Traditional Christian Music



## WildWon (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey 'tempers! I know we have all kinds around here. And "all kinds" includes fans of all type of music.
My mother-in-law has put out her own Christian Rock (contemporary praise) album.

If you're interested, or know someone who is, please connect them to:

http://www.joycegruschowmusic.com/

Now, please don't be a dick. If this isn't your thing, please flame elsewhere. I'm just trying to spread her work and pass this along to whomever is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks, kiddos!


----------



## Jaems (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'll show this to my ma. She's into this stuff.

Thanks and good luck to your mother-in-law


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not flaming, but i think its ironic how songs of worship can be distributed and sung (In massive christian rock performances no less) when the bible says praise should be solemn, alone and generally very reserved.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 5, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> I'm not flaming, but i think its ironic how songs of worship can be distributed and sung (In massive christian rock performances no less) when the bible says praise should be solemn, alone and generally very reserved.


I have to agree with this, actually, to me it seems like Christianity always contradicts itself.

More or less ontopic: your... mother-in-law?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> More or less ontopic: your... mother-in-law?



He's trying to get some bonus points with the in-laws. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Christian music isn't my thing, but it's nice for her to release songs. I don't know anyone whose into this stuff, but it's nice to have the opportunity at hand.

Let's not turn this into a Bible debate, please.


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 6, 2010)

Lemme guess...she's a fan of Hillsong isn't she?


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 6, 2010)

Christian Rock is TOTALLY not traditional.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 6, 2010)

Christian music SHOULD BE IN ANY FORM so people will be in it. If people likes ROCK music, Jesus will also be in ROCK.

God wants us to be in our way. God wants us to praise HIM no matter the current situation is.

In the 70's, Christian music was in a form of ROCK.

I like to listen to christian music BECAUSE I am a Christian so I want to listen to various songs


----------

